# I Just Had a Negative Covid Test



## win231 (Dec 13, 2022)

As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever).  I tested positive for Covid.  I ordered more tests from "Target."
I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 13, 2022)

Good to hear!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 13, 2022)

Good to hear you are feeling better these past few days...


----------



## Remy (Dec 13, 2022)

Good to hear win. The cough may hang on for two or three weeks. If I ran a fever, it was very mild when I had it a number of weeks back.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever).  I tested positive for Covid.  I ordered more tests from "Target."
> I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
> For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.


Happy to hear you’re feeling better…..take care of yourself……so you can get over this totally.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever).  I tested positive for Covid.  I ordered more tests from "Target."
> I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
> For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.


Good to hear you are feeling better.  Take good care of yourself.  Have you tried Tussin for the cough?  Robitussun DM I mean.  It's helped me many times with the cough.


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2022)

Glad to hear you're getting better. Ginger tea with honey is a wonderful expectorant and will help keep your lungs clear. Tumeric capsules are great to boost your immune system and fight infections. You're on the right path.


----------



## win231 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Good to hear you are feeling better.  Take good care of yourself.  Have you tried Tussin for the cough?  Robitussun DM I mean.  It's helped me many times with the cough.


I actually think it's better to encourage coughing than suppress it.  Isn't that how we get rid of the stuff in our lungs when we have a respiratory illness?  I use hot salsa; the capsaicin does it.


----------



## Bella (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever). * I tested positive for Covid. * I ordered more tests from "Target."
> I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
> *For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.*



It'll take more than Covid to kick _your_ butt!  I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> I actually think it's better to encourage coughing than suppress it.  Isn't that how we get rid of the stuff in our lungs when we have a respiratory illness?  I use hot salsa; the capsaicin does it.


I'm a long time fan of chilis and peppers, am also a long term sufferer of respiratory troubles. Back in the 9os my then BIL, (who was equine veterinarian) gave me some capsules that had some ground chili pepper in them. They helped relieve my bronchial congestion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> I actually think it's better to encourage coughing than suppress it.  Isn't that how we get rid of the stuff in our lungs when we have a respiratory illness?  I use hot salsa; the capsaicin does it.


RobitussinDm  is is a suppressant and expectorant.  It does greatly help bring that crap up out of the lungs.  Anyhow everyone does what they feel is best for them and I hope what you do helps you.


----------



## win231 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> RobitussinDm  is is a suppressant and expectorant.  It does greatly help bring that crap up out of the lungs.  Anyhow everyone does what they feel is best for them and I hope what you do helps you.


Thanks.  Maybe I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thanks.  Maybe I'll pick some up tomorrow.


I need to pick some up.  I got the wrong kind last time and am getting over the flu.  I'm coughing but not a lot comes up now.  Some has but usually in the morning.  I'm going to get some dm tomorrow probably.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2022)

Glad to hear you're doing better now, @win231. I've had Covid too, so ... I know.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

Good for you. The neighbor’s wife had COVID a few months ago, got over it and 2 weeks or so after she was cleared, got it again. How does that happen?


----------



## win231 (Dec 14, 2022)

Been There said:


> Good for you. The neighbor’s wife had COVID a few months ago, got over it and 2 weeks or so after she was cleared, got it again. How does that happen?


Maybe because of the variants we aren't immune to.
My sister's hairstylist (fully vaccinated) got Covid several times.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2022)

One of hubby's g-nephews has Covid; he's 13 years old.  They live in Washington state.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever).  I tested positive for Covid.  I ordered more tests from "Target."
> I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
> For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.


Thanks for sharing, as this is information some of us haven't heard before.  Hope you get well fast.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> I actually think it's better to encourage coughing than suppress it.  Isn't that how we get rid of the stuff in our lungs when we have a respiratory illness?  I use hot salsa; the capsaicin does it.


_Mucinex_ _doesn't suppress coughing it thins the mucus making it easier to cough up. I buy the generic brand and use it as I cough a lot with COPD._


----------



## Della (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm glad you're better, Win!  My advice is to sit straight up in your computer chair and continue arguing gun control with me -- keeps the blood pressure up.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> As most of you know, I started with a cough last Sunday & was weak & tired for the next 4 days.  (no fever).  I tested positive for Covid.  I ordered more tests from "Target."
> I've been feeling better for the past 3 days & decided it was time to test.  So, FWIW (For Whatever It's Worth) it's now negative.  The literature with the test claims 79% accuracy & comes with some type of certificate of accuracy.  Still coughing, which I understand is normal.
> For me, this was not nearly as bad as the flu I had 40 years ago; with that I was laid up for 2-3 weeks & a fever of 104.


..but it;s 21 % inaccurate ...hope you get better soon....


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2022)

One more remedy for congestion:
I've been coughing very little the past 3 days & my energy level is back to normal.  I ate a Hot Chili Pepper - those little greenish-yellow ones we usually get in salads in restaurants.
Wow!  An hour later, one very productive cough.    Really cleared my sinus, too. And it only took ONE small pepper. The brand is _"Mezzetta,"_ but any brand will do. Just make sure not to eat one on an empty stomach. I had a slice of toast first.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..but it;s 21 % inaccurate ...hope you get better soon....


Before I have company or visit friends, I'll test again.  Maybe the odds will be better with a second test.


----------

